# How Would I Port Streamsicle



## PacketMan (Oct 25, 2014)

I've used this on Windows, and it rocks to say the least. I am wondering if I can port this over to FreeBSD.  Since I don't have my FreeBSD books yet (waiting for Santa) I was wondering if some of you could give me list of what I need to do. Sorry if the forum is out of scope for this kind of topic, but I thought it would be a good winter project for me to learn.

http://larvalabs.com/streamsicle/faq.html

Thanks in advance everyone.  

-PacketMan


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2014)

First, see the Porter's Handbook: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 25, 2014)

Okay thanks. Yikes, yeah it will likely take me all winter.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 8, 2014)

It looks like I am going to spend the winter studying some network exams: CCIE, CCDP, etc. If anyone wants to try and do this before me, I won't be offended. It would likely take me a year anyway. Its an awesome program. A lot of you would be very pleased to have this running on your machine.


----------



## fonz (Nov 8, 2014)

Not that I use it myself, but Icecast (audio/icecast) can stream MP3s too if I'm not mistaken.


----------

